# Meanwhile, service dogs in Canada...



## Meg O'Donovan (Aug 20, 2012)

http://www.cbc.ca/beta/news/canada/...l-law-justice-mental-health-license-1.3548260 Legislation to register service dogs, with goal of limiting frauds.


----------



## Meg O'Donovan (Aug 20, 2012)

Backstory to why the rules may be needed: http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova-...lation-being-drafted-by-nova-scotia-1.3115218


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

As much as I don't particularly like additional legislation, especially when you have conniving folks that have ruined it for others to make it so, I suppose its about time something like this was put in place. The initial concern I have is that it will undoubtedly make it more costly and difficult for the people who need them to obtain these dogs, possibly to the point of not having access to this service at all.

I think back to a time about 10 years ago when a person of considerable wealth found this loophole and was traveling with her mastiff in the cabin of the plane to circumvent shipping costs and flight restrictions due to heat, as she traveled all over the country to show this dog. I remember how I felt about it then and I still feel that way. It's actions like that which has eroded and changed this situation to become what it has.


----------

